
Ask HN: ERP system suggestions - rosenjon
We are looking to transition to a new ERP system. We&#x27;ve been running the same software since the 70&#x27;s, and it has been highly customized over time.<p>We&#x27;d like to invest in a platform that allows us to modify all aspects of the system, while also starting out with a base that doesn&#x27;t necessitate starting from scratch (i.e. prebuilt accounting, payroll, etc functions). Preferably the system has an open API for extending the system as necessary, and integrating with third party software.<p>Any suggestions? We are in the metal wholesaling business.
======
theveloped
Have a look at Odoo. It is an open source ERP and CRM platform that can be
completely tailored to your needs, with either freely available apps or by
developing your own.

We are currently working with a company in the sheet metal business that uses
it and I'm extremely impressed with it.

~~~
rosenjon
My only concern with projects like Odoo is that open source ERP seems to die
off fairly regularly. How robust of a project do you think Odoo is? We'd like
to be able to run it for a long while...

~~~
harrisreynolds
Hey man. Added the Odoo project to chart.ly to get a quick look at the overall
health of the project.

Check it out here: [https://chart.ly/github-
dashboard/odoo/odoo](https://chart.ly/github-dashboard/odoo/odoo)

From the Commits by Month chart, it appears that it has been active for about
12 years and it still fairly active.

Doesn't look like it is going to die anytime soon based on that data.

